# Caused Damage While Making Repairs



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)

I know this is for contractors so I will deactivate this after this question, but my desire is to get feedback from actual contractors about a problem we have encountered with a company who repaired our roof.

During the repair process, a worker threw a metal plate (used to stop water or something) off the roof into the dumpster, and very unfortunately, it hit something and bounced back and dented the steel siding on the front of our house.

The company initially replaced that one piece of the steel siding, but it looked terrible because it did not match the rest of the siding so they said they were going to order more siding to re-do that section of the house (front section above the garage). 

It has been over two months since the roof was replaced and they now have the siding. The workers came to do the repair/replacement the other day and a half an hour into it, the person came to the door and asked if I could take a look at the front to see if I would approve it. He had taken two pieces of steel siding from directly above our garage (before the home protrudes out), and moved that siding to the place where the dent was. Then he took the newly ordered siding and put it where the other siding had been, directly above the garage (below the overhang).

Since there is an overhang, it is difficult to see a difference in the color. There is a difference, but in the day light, the shadow disguises it, and at night it is dark. 

It still bothers me that it is different (even though I have to really look for it to see it), but I also want to be reasonable about this. I am wondering if I could please get some feedback from you professionals based on your experience, and what you would recommend, or an opinion on what is appropriate. 

Thank you,

Chelsea


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Without seeing it myself, that sounds like a pretty good solution. Accidents happen. Think about how you would repair this if you dented the siding yourself. Personally I'd probably live with the dent, although I'd think myself pretty clever if I thought of switching siding around.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like the company in question is doing everything they can to please you the customer. There is no way that you can get a piece of siding or anything for that matter to match something that has been weather warn for years. 

You have gotten one of the "good" contractors who seem to be going above and beyond to make the situation better. 


Could the original siding be repaired? The dent may be able to be lessened and not as noticeable.


----------



## frank1976 (Aug 30, 2014)

As long as he try give him some slack


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

It really sounds to me like the company is doing the honorable thing and trying to make it right. It is very possible they are having a hard time matching the siding. This is not uncommon. 

85 GT nailed it on the weathering. You could have had some siding in your garage left over from when it was installed and it would not match because of weathering. Add into the mix the fact that sizes, profiles, shapes, textures etc... all change pretty frequently. I have been in the same boat having a hard time finding a match more than once.


----------

